
If Lyft can’t keep its drivers as indie contractors, it may never be profitable - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-lyft-ipo-drivers-20190309-story.html
======
zunzun
I think this misses the point: neither Lyft nor Uber ever intended to have
human drivers long-term. From the outset, human drivers were only temporarily
needed to establish the business until such time as driving could be fully
automated. Once self-driving cars exist, the ride-hailing companies will
replace all of the people per the original plan.

